# Oberon.. Ginko in RED!



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

As per some of your requests.. talked to Becca today.. the Ginko will be in Red, for the K2 and the DX!!!!! (images should be up Friday)


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, this news is NOT good... for my bank account.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

What about Seaside in the new blue?! Pretty please?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> As per some of your requests.. talked to Becca today.. the Ginko will be in Red, for the K2 and the DX!!!!! (images should be up Friday)


Uh-oh, Patrizia. Does that mean your Kover Kount goes up?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm sure Leslie is doing the happy dance now.  I know she's been wanting that design in red.  I'm sure others and doing the dance too.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Patrizia!  Can't wait to see the pics...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol  DD, do you even have to ask  and I do have to dress my DX.

I will keep you guys posted as info is passed to me


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so excited!!!!! I can't wait.....my new K2 will be here tomorrow and then I will be ordering the Ginko in red!!!!!! Please let us know....of course I'll be checking their website everyday!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Melissa.. they should be up on Friday .. if there is a change I will let you know.. they are doing the photos this week along with the new button designs .. K2 tomorrow?? Oh you are going to love it girl!!!! (BTW love your westie, I have bichons)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

What about the KK?  Aren't they making the Ginko in Red for K1 also?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Wow, I'm sure Leslie is doing the happy dance now. I know she's been wanting that design in red. I'm sure others and doing the dance too.


I sure am doing the happy dance! Thanks for thinking of me, Kevin, and thanks for the good news, Patrizia!

L


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I was hoping for Fern..  the red is gorgeous though (and teh gingko of course I've been bugging them about for months.. but all of the other stuff I have matches fern.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Red is not the only color, I know there is a second one for the Ginko but i can't remember it off the top of my head.. it maybe the fern.. I just mentioned the red since there are so many requests for it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

*crossing my fingers the large pond picture from the journal will be available for DX in the new sky blue*


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Then you should be Happy.. the blue images and as I understand it will also be on the DX verion are 

Roof of Heaven, The Wave, Pond and Butterfly.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here it is in red...









It is a beautiful cover in any color.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Love it!!!! Thanks for posting the pic!

~Patriza: I know I am so excited about the K2....I am on kindle watch as we speak!! Bichons are adorable too, my aunt has one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> What about the KK? Aren't they making the Ginko in Red for K1 also?


I'm sure interested...

Betsy


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, that red looks amazing!!


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

I too am interested in the new covers for the KK as well.  

I have been holding off ordering a cover for my Klassic because I was 'hoping' for the red ginko and that new blue for the ROH for the K1.

What's the news on that Patrizia?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Chey

GOOD NEWS

Talked to becca just a few moments ago and all the colors buttons.. etc will be on the K1 as well as the K2 and the DX!!! Also the Ginko will be done in Red and Fern!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Chey
> 
> GOOD NEWS
> 
> Talked to becca just a few moments ago and all the colors buttons.. etc will be on the K1 as well as the K2 and the DX!!! Also the Ginko will be done in Red and Fern!


Ohhhh, this is gonna be bad. So, so tempting - can't wait to see all the new choices. That Ginko in red really is gorgeous.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Everything should be up on Friday :_


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Here it is in red...
> 
> It is a beautiful cover in any color.


Stunning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Chey
> 
> GOOD NEWS
> 
> Talked to becca just a few moments ago and all the colors buttons.. etc will be on the K1 as well as the K2 and the DX!!! Also the Ginkgo will be done in Red and Fern!


Woohoo!!! OK, now I have a new cover to lust after... Ginkgo Red!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Patrizia, I am very happy with my current cover, but when I saw the Ginko in red I started to "lust" for it.  I am now going to save my pennies for this new cover that I think might just match my new car (Candy Apple Red).  Woohoo!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh man!  Am I in trouble now!!!!

LOVE the Ginko in Red for K1......


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh I told Becca today I was first in line for that new DX cover in Red.. LOL.. I think its stunning!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't wait for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Chey
> 
> GOOD NEWS
> 
> Talked to becca just a few moments ago and all the colors buttons.. etc will be on the K1 as well as the K2 and the DX!!! Also the Ginko will be done in Red and Fern!


*Happy Dance* 

I know I am only one person, but I sometimes feel that Oberon would do anything for anyone! They are an amazing company Patrizia.

*On my way to order my sky blue cover now!* 
*Place sticky note to check site daily for the red!!*


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

They are really REALLY nice people... and they try and I think eventually most will be happy but like anything there is a cost involved and because they are so small they have to do it in increments.  I have such a great rapport with them and love getting the updates to pass on to you guys and shooting back and forth ideas and passing things along.  

As many of you know I am in PR , my favorite people are family businesses, and  they are one of the NICEST famiiles with a fantastic product in my opinion


----------

